# Let's hang out!



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

*HEY THERE MYTHIC SCRIBERS!!
*
​I think that it would be great if we hung out on Google Hangout and chatted about whatever and really got to know one another on a more personal level by actually being face to face and talking instead of just typing. 

What do you think?  Me, FatCat & Caged Maiden tried it last night and we had a blast! I'd really like to hear your opinion.  


Thanks in advance for your replies to this post!!


----------



## Rikilamaro (Nov 7, 2012)

Sounds like a fun time, but I'm never around.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm down. Just give me fair warning. My schedule has been ridiculous the last few weeks.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2012)

Never heard of it before. Just checked it out... need a web cam or something of the sort. I don't got one, so can't. If I had would be a yes... will have to wait until I can upgrade des comps.


----------



## thewordman (Nov 7, 2012)

Would really love something like that, unfortunately as for video chat I am currently using Verizon MiFi prepaid at $90 per 10Gb one of the prices for living out in the boonies so it makes it a rather costly endeavor. If I can figure a way to over come that short coming I am in if invited.


----------



## thedarknessrising (Nov 7, 2012)

I have an idea. We should do it in person!


----------



## FatCat (Nov 7, 2012)

It's a whole lotta fun, I'm looking forward to it. You know you want to!


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

thewordman said:


> Would really love something like that, unfortunately as for video chat I am currently using Verizon MiFi prepaid at $90 per 10Gb one of the prices for living out in the boonies so it makes it a rather costly endeavor. If I can figure a way to over come that short coming I am in if invited.



Everyone is invited! I hope you can find a way to join in sometime!


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

thedarknessrising said:


> I have an idea. We should do it in person!



Something like that (but on a larger scale) is in the works.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Never heard of it before. Just checked it out... need a web cam or something of the sort. I don't got one, so can't. If I had would be a yes... will have to wait until I can upgrade des comps.



Hope you can join us someday Flutterby!


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I'm down. Just give me fair warning. My schedule has been ridiculous the last few weeks.



Will do SP.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

Rikilamaro said:


> Sounds like a fun time, but I'm never around.



If you're never around then how did you type your post?


----------



## FatCat (Nov 7, 2012)

Combo-breaker


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

FatCat said:


> Combo-breaker



Riiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 8, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Something like that (but on a larger scale) is in the works.



Coooool...  MS Con anyone?

About the hangout, I work 2nd shift so the times may not work for me.  Still, I'd like to try.  Fair warning, my face has been known to turn people to stone the second they look at it.  Seriously.  My sister's laptop broke when we tried to Skype.  I think it was an omen.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 8, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> Fair warning, my face has been known to turn people to stone the second they look at it.  Seriously.  My sister's laptop broke when we tried to Skype.  I think it was an omen.



We'll make it a point to wear mirrored sunglasses.


----------

